# Can you draw a parallel between real life objects and legendary itens of fiction ?



## EpicObjectHunter (Dec 20, 2010)

In games and works of  fiction it is very common to exist legendary or epic item(s) that is  either very powerful or give a very important/crucial ability. It is  usually very, very hard to get but when aquired gives you an amazing  feeling and all the benefits of that item (like that feeling of: "now  that I worked so hard for that object and got it I will solve all my  problems with easy and it will be amazing"). Sometimes the item go even  beyond the final goal of the game and exist just to give the player the  power or honor to own it. It gets more interesting when you go to  MMORPGs games, where there are those very rare or almost impossible to  get itens that gives the player a lot of power, and sometimes even makes  the owner of that object legendary.
  Sometimes I try to figure out a link between those kind of epic,  legendary or rare (unique) fictitious objects and the objects of real  life. I also try to figure out what of objects in real life could give  it´s owner the equivalent values that those legendary fictitious  objects. It is a difficult task because in game we have a small set of  goals (like killing monsters, win battle against other players, destroy  the villain of the history, etc.) but in life we have an open set of  goals (basic ones and more complex ones). On top of that, we have rules  to follow (but so does games) and it is better this way, because they  separates us from total chaos (let´s not try to figure ways to destroy  others here, and focus on real life, but there is a factor of  competition here I guess, feel free to use it in your arguments if you  like). Also, I try to go beyond the obvious, like "power comes from  money" and "money is valuable" (money is a medium of exchange (in  economics terms) and it´s value is measured by the value of things that  it can acquire) I am trying to figure out the value of objects in itself  and if it compares to the value of the ficticious objects described  above. Another argument, maybe less obvious, but still obvious, is the  value that comes from things like luxurious houses, expensives sports  cars, clothes and jewelry, again, I ask you to go beyond it.
  Example question: what would give more of the sensation of acquire  the ficticious objects described above, a rolex watch or a spear said to  be used by a hero stored in an acient greek temple as a relic (I don´t  know if there really was one, just consider it as real), and what item  would be more valuable ? For those who were fast picking the spear: how  about an Ferrari vs. an chariot used in some roman war ? What use is  there for a chariot you may say. But what was the use for the proposed  spear ? Or for the rolex or the ferrari for that matter ? What values  are we considering here ? And what values we should consider when trying  to compare a real life object with a powerful epic or legendary object  that we search for (and maybe give a incredible amount of time looking  for) in a game and will solve all our problems in it, or that a  personage search for in a fiction work. One may say that such a object  in a game is also a real life object but than, again, what is its value  for the player as a real human, not as an avatar (despite the fact that  there is a strong link between the player and his avatar).
  TL DR : I am trying to figure out what values of objects in real life  we should consider when trying to find an real object that would give  the same "power" and "value" that an epic, legendary and/or unique  object commonly found in works of fiction and games (like a very powerfull  sword, wand or armor). If you didn't understand try to read it full.
  One must delve into the needs and desires of the humans and what  gives the sense of accomplishment and power, to try to figure this out. I  will share my thoughts with those that also want to investigate this  subject here.


----------

